# Grumpy Rat



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey all, the last couple of days I have noticed that my girl Louise has been particularly grumpy. She has been sleeping a lot. But in general once she gets up and out of the cage, she seems fine. But not too playful (Ollie is the playful one). I think she has been a little grumpy toward Ollie too. Does anyone else have a grumpy rat at home? Any solutions? Or do you think this is just the way she is/ her personality? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

When you say grumpy is it that shes not got a lot of energy and doesnt want to get up and about, or that shes picking on or bullying the other rats?

Also how old is she?


----------



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

She had nipped at me a couple of times and has nipped at Ollie too (not playing, just being mean to her). Normally you can look at her and tell she's happy, it almost looks like she's smiling. But lately she has had a grumpy look on her face too. She will come out of the cage but on her own good time, whereas Ollie will run straight out the cage door and start playing. I work during the day and get to spend my time home with them at night, so I'm not always sure how awake she is during the day, but she seems to be sleeping more than usual. She is not sneezing or showing signs of a cold or infection. She is about 4 (or 5) months old now. I could be over thinking all of this, but i would rather check to make sure she's okay, just in case. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Hmm, first off i would try more firm handeling with her, so if she nips you pick her up and say no firmly, if she does it again a light bop on the head with a no will help reinforce it. Also dont be very gentle and delicate when handling her, be confident and assertive. She may be getting a bit big for her boots and will be happier if she knows your boss and less likley to be too rough with her sister too. 

There is a small chance that theres something else going on, but she is a bit young for it really. Does can get something called polycystic ovaries and this can make them very grumpy, spaying resolves this issue, and can also resolve irregular nad over the top heats which can cause rats to get grumpy every 5 days or so when they are on heat. I would try to rule out her just getting a bit over the top from lack of rules (typical teenager lol) first and if it gets worse or doesnt resolve itself there may be a medical reason


----------



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you! I have been stern with her, saying NO firmly. And she hasn't nipped at all anymore. Not even at Ollie. So I'm hoping it was just a bad mood! I will keep an eye out though, in case things go downhill. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

I know Algae gets wicked testy when she's in heat and sometimes the time leading up to her heat and afterwards.. Which is a bit unfortunate, as female rats go into heat every 4-5 days -.- But I usually let her be when she's in heat =]


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

Glad the grumpiness is being handled. But every time I see the title of your thread I wonder if your grumpy rat had a visit with Grumpy Cat!!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

ilovescience said:


> I know Algae gets wicked testy when she's in heat and sometimes the time leading up to her heat and afterwards.. Which is a bit unfortunate, as female rats go into heat every 4-5 days -.- But I usually let her be when she's in heat =]


Keep an eye on this, if it gets worse it could be she has polycystic ovaries, its quite a hidden illness, they ahve very few symptoms asside from grumpiness and hormonal flares particularly with their heats. Often rats who are spayed with these issues reveal abnormal ovaries or womb and in humans the condition dose cause pain.


----------



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

Marie5656 said:


> Glad the grumpiness is being handled. But every time I see the title of your thread I wonder if your grumpy rat had a visit with Grumpy Cat!!


 Haha! She certainly was acting like grumpy cat! Maybe they're in cahoots! XD 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

